# Steamed Pudding Question



## kitchenbunny (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi there

I'm new to this site so forgive me if this a repeat question. I'm looking to make steamed pudding for this Saturday (10/16), but I don't have a Steamed Pudding Pan. I can't find one locally( William sonoma, Sur La Table) and I won't be able to get one via mail order in time. Is there something else I can use? 

Thanks


----------



## marmalady (Oct 14, 2004)

I've used 1 lb metal coffee cans for 'Boston Brown Bread' , which is a steamed bread; I don't see why you couldn't do the same for a pudding; you wouldn't get the pretty shape that the pudding pans have, tho.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Kitchenbunny!

You can use a greased casserole dish, just cover it tightly with aluminum foil. 
Put a rack in a Dutch oven (or roasting pan); add boiling water to just below rack. 
Place casserole on rack, and the lid on the Dutch oven (or more foil on the roasting pan). 

Hope this helps!


----------



## kitchenbunny (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks eveyone!

Now I can make it for my sweetie on sweetest day!


----------

